# Me and that KU-10 the last word did I do right



## OsiaBoyce (May 31, 2007)

A while ago I was faced with problem of two auctions same day. At one there was this killer bottle. And at the other was three super rare S.C. crown tops from my home town. I opted for the home bottles and paid the wopping price of  730.00 for the three. Yes crown tops now I got got 2 of 5 known 1 of 5 known and 1 of I don't know how many,but not many. One of the reasons I did not attend was that I knew that skull would bring a mint. Well I don't know every thing. Well a few weeks ago looking through the bay ya know what I saw? Yep that bottle. It sold for 1,250.00,not bad. And what did it sell for at the auction I didn't attend? 150.00 make me sick dollars,I thought Paula was gonna shoot me. She said I had best speak no more about it. Now all I need is some one to tell me I done the right thing,after all they were hometown bottles, hmmmmm 730.00 vs 150.00 hmmmm. Oh well


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 31, 2007)

I always like to remind myself that the high bidder at an auction may not have stopped at the price they got something. If you were there to bid against them it may have brought a $1,000!


----------



## capsoda (May 31, 2007)

Home town bottles are always great especally if they are RARE. I would have done the same thing and my wife would have been pissed cause she is a cobalt freak.


----------



## epgorge (Jun 1, 2007)

> Something to be proud of and pass down to the ungrateful children so they can sell it on fleabay to buy a hot tub for the backyard of the house you co-signed for, after your dust.


 
 Lobey, Your killing me here...[][8D][] 

 Osiah,
 The only thing that stands out on that poison is the chip, to me. I do like hometown bottles and collect them myself. I paid $122 something for that Carpenters Grip Syrup, knowing Matt had it leisted for $46. The value was more to you so you paid it. I find nothing wrong with that. 

 Anyay don't worry. If you worry you die. If you don't worry, you die. So, why worry. Enjoy showing the locals those bottles.


----------



## digdug (Jun 1, 2007)

I think going to the auction to buy the local bottles was a good decision. Like an earlier post said-if you would have been there-the price probably would have gone up-2 people bidding against each other.
 And in answer to Lobeycat-  I donâ€™t get this â€œIf it isnâ€™t what I collect it is crapâ€ attitude among some bottle collectors.  Iâ€™ve been on a few digs with a group and someone will always start breaking bottles, because in their opinion, it is worthless.   If you collect Rembrandt art, because you feel his work is truly divine art, but hate Picasso art because â€œit looks like he failed Kindergarten art class and his paintings/drawings look as if he finger painted with both hands tied behind his backâ€ , that doesnâ€™t give you a right to destroy any Picasso art you see to prevent someone else from wasting time or money on it.  It is all a matter of taste and preference.
    Iâ€™ve learned. I think the Commemorative Coca-Cola bottles that have been made from the 1970â€™s to now are worthless, but there are people who pay some big bucks for them.  I had talked to some people about Commemorative bottles and learned some things about them.  I bought a 75th Anniversary Coke bottle at a flea market for $6 and sold it for $350!  I donâ€™t collect them, but now I do buy them and sell them to help me get more spending $$ for the bottles I collect.  
  Why can't we all just get along???


----------



## epgorge (Jun 1, 2007)

> If i saw a box on the side of the road with a sign that read extremly rare one of a kind crown tops, please give a good home, I'd swerve across three lanes of oncoming traffic doing 85 and run them down, just to prevent some innocent person, from ruining their lives with them.


 

 Remember Lobe, WWJD


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 1, 2007)

Man, I got two good laughs[][] right after lunch!!!!!!  Humor is the best medicine, lobey I don't always agree with you, and I don't completely now, but that was damn funny!  It's a good thing in my opinion, everyone's different - would be  boring otherwize.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 1, 2007)

And for Pat's sake, local bottles mean a lot to me, they're part of the local history that I love delving into and I find that just as interesting as beautiful national glass and craftsmanship.


----------



## epgorge (Jun 1, 2007)

> this is only a well informed hunch that, J would mash his foot down on mine


[][][][][][][][][][][][][&:][8D]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 1, 2007)

I can't put things as eloquently as Lobes! But I too would have opted for the Skull Poison! The thing is Pat, are you happy with the deal that went down? That's all that matters. Gunsmoke47, Zane, Cap and Lobey don't make a damn. It's what makes you happy![] Besides,  you got some crown tops that no one else will have unless you sell them to them!![] Kelley


----------



## bearswede (Jun 1, 2007)

> his foot


 
 Sandal-shod...?


----------



## cobaltbot (Jun 1, 2007)

To me one of the best things would be killer local bottles, this is possible in places like Baltimore or wherever those skulls are made but not everywhere I guess.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 1, 2007)

Hmmmmm? Did I say something offensive?

   The point I was trying to make was that, just because an item brings a certain amount at an auction, doesn't mean it would have went as cheap if you were to have bid on it.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2007)

*I have to agree with the crown top killer, down with the crown top!!! Hail the to blob!*


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 2, 2007)

In my *HUMBLE* opinion

    I think if you were looking for something and found it for a price you could affordand Bought it with a "smile" on your face. You not only did right but also garnered the aquisition of something that you and also atlleast one other person thought was worth that price or even more.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 2, 2007)

I agree totally Zane.[] It is whatever makes the person doing the deal happy. Not anybody else. We all have different tastes. Kelley


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 2, 2007)

None taken lobycat. Give me a while and I will post them tomorrow. Now in turn don't be offended. See Spencer this is a bottle snob. I warned about them a while ago never let them discourage you. These are the type of people who will will spend thousands on a bottle and feel smug and superior. It's glass knuckleheads and only glass. Oh yea it's the color. Well I got that too. I could say  "Who the hell would want a bottle that unless ya 2 ft. away ya couldn't tell if it said cure or compound, blood or bitters. Thats the reason these people got to mark em so you read them and feel smug" Another thing does anyone who feels this way what connection do they have with Bitters or a Cure they've never tasted or tried one nor their father nor most probly their granfather. You can bet your ass on one thing grandpa poped a top of pop. One last thing the crowntops I got ran between 1895 and 1910 slightly older than myself. No offence right?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok I'll rant too. None to be offended. A collection of anything is cool I think x-cept them beannie things. Hell a couple of years ago Paula and myself went to the National Electric Fan Collectors Meet. It was twenty miles from the house. Had 30 or so people from all over the nation meeting in a shed in Aiken S.C.. Electric fan collecting,who would have thought? OK now to the crown tops. Here in the deep,deep South old glass is rare. Sure you find some ,but not to the degree as our Northen counterparts. The reason being we did not have the glass houses. Simple. And our towns were far apart.We did have lots of potteries hence Edgefield and Dave the Slave. Plenty of others in North Carolina and Georgia. And of course it is Hell Hot here in the summer time for some liquid refreshment. So now what sodas are coming from the South? We got Dr. Pepper from Texas, Coke from Georgia,Pepsi from North Carolina and Mt. Dew from Tenn.. So it is easy for us in the South to have a connection with sodas particully crown tops. Yes we do have the Blob John Ryan From Savannah and those high dollar Eagles from Charleston and a few bitters from said towns. But everyone has drank a soda. The color factor we got that covered too. Rarity got that covered again. See that B&W bottle? Find one. Find One with the dot in the B. Desireability. Like Packard "Ask the man who owns one". Or ask one who collects them. And lastly you can read these and know what they are from 20 ft. away without useing a crayon on them.


----------



## LC (Jun 3, 2007)

Dag Gone, those look great to me! I guess I am going to have to get a bunch of mine displayed again. And of course, *I will make sure that Lobey will not be able to cross three lanes of traffic in order to slam into them* !!


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 3, 2007)

Darn shame it timed out little lobey! I would have enjoyed reading the *eloquent* one![]


----------



## madman (Jun 3, 2007)

wow!!!! all i can say is wow!!!!!! MADMAN


----------



## epgorge (Jun 4, 2007)

How did you lower yourself to collect buck bottles? God, Lobey, don't tell me your collecting was normally progressive? I had always thought you the bottle GOD! Bigger 'N Digger!![8D]

 Joeld


----------



## epgorge (Jun 4, 2007)

> Get a grip Joel


 
 Got it covered Lobeaster!! Dish it out but can't take it?


----------



## epgorge (Jun 4, 2007)

So it is done now!  Ad argumentum vs. ad homenim!! I see you figured out what that was, since your first personal attact on my home state. 

 Please attempt to keep your arrogance home. We will get along allot better!

 Thanks! []

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Jun 4, 2007)

Amen, Brother! I will take that as a compliment from you. 
 I love ya man![]
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (Jun 4, 2007)

I saw you post your family picture here once. Could this be why we are allot alike, termpermentally? 

 This is my mothers family.
 Right from the old country.
 My Mom is the little girl on the right.
 Joel


----------

